# Milk Powder?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

So recently I have been extremely stressed and anxious and have been unable to eat properly... not aided by IBS-D of course. So I have lost quite a considerable amount of weight. I have been told milk powder helps, mixed into things. Is it likely to effect my IBS? I have had problems with real dairy milk in the past, so I use rice and soy now.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Powdered milk has lactose in it, so if you can't tolerate the lactose in milk you may not be able to tolerate powdered milk. If you can tolerate some lactose you can just keep the amount below what you tolerate or use lactaid tablets.Can you get plain glucose to add to foods?Something like this? http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/glucose-powder_1_12159.html


----------



## IBSD88 (Mar 23, 2009)

I know that I definately cant have milk powder even trace amounts.My diary intollerence wasnt too bad until a doctor told me to cut it out totally, now even someone handelling milk and making my food can set me off (mild degree of course)if you are sensitive to milk dont touch milk powder.not that it helps much for me but I find having soy milkshakes and oats help maintain my weight at its highest level but thats barely over 8 stone, without it i'd prob be 7 or maybe 7 and a half


----------

